# Changed look on Amazon site



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed a change in the way books and other items appear on the Amazon site today? I wanted to check out a new book this afternoon and the whole look of the site has changed. No star rating appears, location of tabs has changed .... no graphic images of cover art, etc. It was also much slower to load. If it's a new look, it's certainly not as good in my opinion.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Everything looks the same to me. Split-testing? Maybe it has to do with Amazon changing the way series books are listed. I got an email a few weeks ago asking me to remove the series number from the book title. I think the email said changes would take place mid-May.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

The home page for Amazon (on my Fire HD) now has a message on the right border saying "webpage not available. the webpage might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address." Rats ... no instant gratification of a new book for me tonight.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

It's back to normal this morning - must have been a glitch in the the Amazon system last night. After 7 years of being able to indulge in the instant gratification of buying Kindle books, I'm thoroughly hooked now. Can't imagine being without our Kindles now!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> After 7 years of being able to indulge in the instant gratification of buying Kindle books, I'm thoroughly hooked now. Can't imagine being without our Kindles now!


I am, too! I love the ability to read the next book in the series right away.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^ What Sara said!!


----------

